
Show HN: Rivet – Easy iTunes and Amazon affiliate links on iOS - kennywinker
http://rivet.link
======
kennywinker
Also on Product Hunt -
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/rivet](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/rivet)

